

Why do we feel so alone when we’re supposed to be more connected than ever? - byjess
https://medium.com/treatises-on-a-modern-world/the-friend-and-the-follower-1b16ab6bda78

======
gcb0
starts with a good analysis and then become a infomercial for a startup that
do Facebook without the follow option (which is easily added by a external
archive so they are pointless)

~~~
byjess
Thanks for the feedback, we really tried for it not to sound like an
infomercial, while at the same time showing an example of how to move before
friends and followers.

We are really nothing like Facebook, and in many ways, the opposite. Id be
happy to give you the demo some time. Jess@closr.to or 415-390-6808

